# pooch test



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to try and post pics of my ff Ginger (I don't know if this is going to work not to good with computers :roll:  [attachment=0:2ejwa29m]ginger6.JPG[/attachment:2ejwa29m] lol ) I would like a pooch test please if my pics load ! ( one is before breeding, the other was done the last of July ) if my pics don't load I'll get my bro to do it .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats...your pics loaded but I don't think the ear shot will help :wink: 

The second pic is a good one but it would need to be the entire "pooch"

The last one is a better pic....but she's either recently been bred or has had a heat due to the gunk on her tail. Is she still with the buck or when was she bred?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I'll try something else Sorry !


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

See if this works


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

She bred April 6 and April 10. I think she was in heat, that was her 'Before' pic.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Agree with Pam there is stuff on her tail. 
Is she with the buck?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

freedomstarfarm- In that pic she hadn't been with the buck yet. This pic ( if it loads) was took the last of July


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

The middle pic is the before. the bottom pic is the 3rd month after breeding . The top is the top view.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say that your girl is preggy...pooch shows a relaxed look....AND with her udder growth, she's right on for being due anytime from September 3rd as 145 days with her breeding on 4/6.....and 9/7 with the breeding on 4/10.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:leap: :clap: Now another question, what color would you call her ?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats and I hope that all goes well with her delivery....you will need to update us on her progress now that we know she is expecting soon!

As far as her color, that would depend on her breed? Is she Nigerian or a cross of ND/Pygmy?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I was told by hubby that she was a Pygmy, ( he bought her for me as a gift ) but she don't look as short and stubby as my other pygmy's that I've had. I think maybe a Nigerian ? :shrug: Why i think that the lady was also selling a Nigerian 
buck . But she might be a Nigerian/Pygmy mix. Here's a couple more pics, one of her as a baby.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She is adorable! Congrats on the expected kids!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm sooo excited !!!!!!! :leap: But now I have the birth to worry about!!! :GAAH:


----------

